# Reels?



## ecofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I am looking to put together another rod and reel set that I can use for catch-and-release shark-fishing from central florida beaches. I went to Bass Pro and they recomended a Shimano Spheros 14000 with about 500yds of 50# Braid. I am new to shark fishing and would like to buy a reel under $200. I have always used spinning reels and would like to keep with them for the ease of use, but I could learn to use a conventional surfcasting reel if it is needed. Please let me know if any of you have any suggestion, I am open to all suggestions. I want to make a good informed decision.


----------



## ecofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I have also been looking at Fin-Nor offshore spinning 8500 or 9500.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Go with the Fin-Nor! If you are used to spinning reels, stick with them...for now. Get a conventional baitcaster for the smaller species, i.e. Penn 525 Mag, Daiwa Saltist, ABU CT of some sort, and master it first before graduating to a conventional shark reel. The Fin-Nor OFS series boasts 65 lb. of drag. I defy anyone to exert that much drag on a reel of any type and still remain on dry land while maintaining a hold on the rod and fighting a huge shark! Either the rod, or you AND the rod, will end up in the water! It's definitely not like Bass fishing...i.e. you aren't going to "horse" them in! The Fin-Nor will handle the abuse, allow you to adjust the drag to what is actually needed to land the shark, and allow you to fish what you are comfortable with. Starting with a large conventional reel for sharks when you are not accustomed to them will only frustrate you. Later on, after you are used to conventionals and how to cast them, you can go bigger with a conventional for sharks.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Either or*

A good spinning reel that is affordabel are the big daiwa's. My son landed a 175 # bull shark with a the old emblem z 4500. You can get any of the big daiwas for around 100 bucks. 

Eventally you may want to yak your baits out. For that I would get a big reel like a penn senator or my favorite the daiwa saltist in about 50 size. The big boys are hard to cast for any distance with big baits.


----------

